# Should I Report This Guy??



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

So I had asked my racing team if there were any good spots outside of town to do some early spring riding since our local trails are too wet yet. One of my fellow teammates recommended a trail system in the Kettlebowl Hill area here in Central WI.

I found the contact info and shot out this email the the park:

Hi,
>
> I was wondering what type of condition the trails are in for early season Mountain Biking?
>
> Thanks,
> Patton

Notice nowhere did I say I was on my way out there, or even going out there in the near future. I was only inquiring to the current condition of the trails to see if they were already drying up for spring.

Here is the response I got:

>Dude;
>
>You have to be joking / please give the trails a rest for 3 weeks / ice & snow still on them > / erosion a concern as well

>jl

Needless to say I was a bit taken aback. Im not big on being called "Dude" and being called a "joker" was a bit much as well.

Im thinking of contacting the county park department and letting them know they may want to find a better representative to have as their contact for their email information....

What do you think?


----------



## ManianMTB (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, I'd report him, just contact them and let then know that this guy was rude and maybe should have a talk with his superviser.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

You started your whole rant with "So"

Bzzt! I think you need to report yourself. And have a beer,....wait for it....wait for it,....., *DUDE!*


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

While you're at it, you should probably go ahead an report lidarman, just on principle.
I wood.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Dude!

You must be joking.......Breath........breath......breath....................................


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

It was a little immature, but life's too short to worry about this. Don't sweat it. The bigger issue is why your teammate would send you out of town to destroy somebody else's trail.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

At worst you caught the guy on a bad day... 
Jobs are tough, reporting him could cost him his. 
think twice, no need to report... Good Day.


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

...you started a thread about this... why!?


----------



## mevadus (Oct 22, 2009)

Are you a converted roadie? Ive been seeing this type of thinking more and more recently. Just go with it, it really doesnt seem like a big deal...


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Well my concern is this: If he is this rude to me, how rude is he to some Mom who is emailing the park with questions about bringing her kids to the trails? Maybe I should I have known better to even ask, after all it is early in the year. Im not going to stop biking, nor avoid this particular spot because of this jerk. HOWEVER some Mom might. Where im from we are all about growing the sport. People like this dont help.


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

Dude its not like he was insulting you or anything. At this rate you must get offended going on to most bike shops.

Now, if he alled ypu "Bro", or worse yet " Brah", then yes I could side somewhat with your erk, but still cant see any fault of the guy himself.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*Chill Out....*

Dude, is it that time of the month?? People get upset over the dumbest things. Quit the roadie attitude and seriously.....you are thinking about the mother that is going to get treated the same way ??? Please.....


----------



## marpilli (Feb 8, 2011)

That guy probably gets 20 emails a day with "Brah, are the trails rideable yet?!?" Not saying his response is OK. Just considering....


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

What in the world is going on in ur life that this is such a big deal. You need to get out more homey.


----------



## Spinnyspinspin (Aug 11, 2011)

Dude, quit bein' a joker.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL ok ok..chill. I wont report him. You all must be from the West Coast where everyone calls each other "dude".


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

I would challange him to Fisticuffs. "Dude" those are fighting words.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

I would have had the same answer as him. 

How about you drive over there and check it out yourself instead of clicking a couple buttons on the computer.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

Ok you guys do realize that this guy is probably a State employee? 

If I was his boss I would expect him to be a little more professional to people who are using the "CONTACT US" section of our State Park website. But whatever.


----------



## Radchop (Dec 22, 2011)

Do you have "man" PMS or are you always this sensitive? Take his advice and just get over it.


----------



## wookie (Jan 24, 2007)

I think you are overreacting; I saw nothing wrong with his response.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

Ask him if he has had intercourse as of late  :lol:


----------



## Bill in Houston (Nov 26, 2011)

rub some dirt on it. you'll be all right.


----------



## joboy (May 6, 2008)

I think you should give the trails three weeks


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

You're right Patton. His response was unprofessional but I think a quick note back to him personally would be a much better way to handle it than contacting his superiors. JMHO

Now Dude! Breath.....................


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

I spoke with your governor and here is what he offered as the official response. I'm forwarding for your consideration:

Dear Sir:

I regrettably must write to inform you that the trails are closed for at least three more weeks to allow time for proper drying. With the recent warm temperatures, the snow and ice has started melting. The trails are very moist and will not hold up use at this time. There is significant concern regarding erosion that may result with spring rains should the trail surface get disturbed early in the year. And, dude, we look forward to seeing you soon.

Sincerely,
The Park Attendant


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

jeff said:


> You're right Patton. His response was unprofessional but I think a quick note back to him personally would be a much better way to handle it than contacting his superiors. JMHO
> 
> Now Dude! Breath.....................


^^ Thank You for the 'adult' response. I agree its not worth someones job. As someone else said, maybe he had 50 emails already from people who are like me, extremely impatient for it to be spring already.

I sent him an email explaining how his response caught me off guard and my hope that his responses in the future are a bit more professional.

Thanks!!!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

pattongb said:


> LOL ok ok..chill. I wont report him. You all must be from the West Coast where everyone calls each other "dude".


Hey joker dude, that would be the 'Left Coast'. Get with the program please.

I smell Troll. Does febreze work in threads?


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

heyyall said:


> I spoke with your governor and here is what he offered as the official response. I'm forwarding for your consideration:
> 
> Dear Sir:
> 
> ...


Now was that so hard?!!!


----------



## westidesean (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes, agreed. I have a close friend who developed public trails near his house in Covington, KY and he gets idiotic emails 22 times a day asking about trail conditions. If you are anywhere close to these trails about which you enquire than you should know trails are RARELY rideable in the spring.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Should you be reported for riding that seatpost without a seat and thereby being extremely constipated?

Eagerly awaiting response dude



pattongb said:


> So I had asked my racing team if there were any good spots outside of town to do some early spring riding since our local trails are too wet yet. One of my fellow teammates recommended a trail system in the Kettlebowl Hill area here in Central WI.
> 
> I found the contact info and shot out this email the the park:
> 
> ...


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

pattongb said:


> LOL ok ok..chill. I wont report him. You all must be from the West Coast where everyone calls each other "dude".


Even out here, it is inappropriate to address a non acquaintance in a work related email as "dude" imo.

If I was the head of DFG, for example, and my employees/rangers were addressing folks as "dude" over the phone or via email, I think that I would want to know.

Report? Your call dude.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

LeeL said:


> Should you be reported for riding that seatpost without a seat and thereby being extremely constipated?
> 
> Eagerly awaiting response dude


Wow you must have an IQ of what? 2?

Very constructive feedback. Ride on "DUDE".

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

One thing's obvious: the op needs to ride his bike.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not sure why everyone is being soo rude to this guy, he asked for your advice... but he's getting nothing but "jokers" (sorry couldn't resist). Seriously thou, I wouldn't report him, but I WOULD send him back a reply asking him what's currently jammed up his immature butt. Personally I'd tell him off. This sort of stuff annoys the hell out of me, ah heck - report the SOB.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

pattongb said:


> Wow you must have an IQ of what? 2?


Says the person who asks this question of a bunch of anonymous posters on an internet forum. Go ride your bike


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

quikcolin said:


> I'm not sure why everyone is being soo rude to this guy, he asked for your advice... but he's getting nothing but "jokers" (sorry couldn't resist). Seriously thou, I wouldn't report him, but I WOULD send him back a reply asking him what's currently jammed up his immature butt. Personally I'd tell him off. This sort of stuff annoys the hell out of me, ah heck - report the SOB.


Hilarious. I see your avatar is a motobike. Very fitting for a moronic post on a mtb forum..

Wow, the culture changed on mtbr in the last decade.. It's sad!


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

lidarman said:


> Hilarious. I see your avatar is a motobike. Very fitting for a moronic post on a mtb forum..
> 
> Wow has the culture changed on mtbr in the last decade. Sadly.


It's actually a "motorbike" (not motobike - I've never heard of one of those) aka "motorcycle" and I had no idea there was a direct link to moronic behavior and racing motorcycles?!? This is big news, I appreciate you taking the time to share your 2 cents. I retired from motorcycle racing 2 years ago, but always rode mtb. I didn't know everyone here had to strickly be a mtb rider only inorderto be a member of the forum?

Just a question, but what is this dramatic culture change you speak of here on mtbr that makes you feel soo "sadly" about it?!? Why dont u take a look in the mirror?!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

quikcolin said:


> Just a question, but what is this dramatic culture change you speak of here on mtbr that makes you feel soo "sadly" about it?!? Why dont u take a look in the mirror?!


It used to be that stories which were about the joy of biking were the dominant form of content on this forum.

Now raging morons express surprise when frivolous answers are posed in response to stupid questions which questions are, at most, vaguely related to biking.

Glad I could clarify! Please do feel free to ask more questions if you are confused!


----------



## cicatrix (Nov 15, 2010)

Too much lycra bunching in this thread...


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

dude you need to chill; I would not have even thought twice if I received that email. Also he never called you a "joker", he asked if you were "joking".

You need to find a way to mellow....


----------



## Hutch3637 (Jul 1, 2011)

To answer the OP. Write him back. Don't go to his "level" with words and if that doesn't get you the response you want to hear or need to hear then, contact his superiors for an answer on the topic. Not because you thought someone was a tool. If all else fails, just go ride the damn trail. It's not like it will cause a rip in the space time continuum of erosion.


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

pattongb said:


> Well my concern is this: If he is this rude to me, how rude is he to some Mom who is emailing the park with questions about bringing her kids to the trails? Maybe I should I have known better to even ask, after all it is early in the year. Im not going to stop biking, nor avoid this particular spot because of this jerk. HOWEVER some Mom might. Where im from we are all about growing the sport. People like this dont help.


I don't believe this for a second.

You're concern is obviously a bruised ego.

Please don't use some fictitious Mom and her kids as your scapegoat.


----------



## Trail Wizard (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

Read the email again and think to yourself: I'm not that important. 

If this exchange happened in person I could see your point but even then I wouldn't report him. 
Screwing with peoples lively hood (especially in this day and age) is just bad Ju Ju. How would you like it if the tables were turned and this guy cost you your job? Over something as trivial as a vaguely snarky email. Life is too short.


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

LeeL said:


> It used to be that stories which were about the joy of biking were the dominant form of content on this forum.
> 
> Now raging morons express surprise when frivolous answers are posed in response to stupid questions which questions are, at most, vaguely related to biking.
> 
> Glad I could clarify! Please do feel free to ask more questions if you are confused!


Earlier it was mentioned that motorcycling is for "morons". While just to be clear, yes the sport is full of immature jerkoffs. The motorcycle forums are loaded with rude individuals who jump all over posters looking for advice. The very same thing is happening here. You are no different than those "morons" (that is how they were described of I remember correctly). Who are you to say what is a stupid question and what isn't??? There are threads in this very section about "dog passion", I don't see you jumping all over those posters because it's "vaguely related to biking"???

It's guys like you who make these forums an unwelcoming environment. I would go as far as to say that you're the moron here if you don't see what the overall impact is if you continue to treat people the way you are here. Personaly I could care less about your opinion. I'm just trying to point out the facts. Open your eyes.

Time to get off your high horse.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Time for you to unbunch panties/lycra slowcolin - take a deep breath, unclench and go ride your bike.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

pattongb said:


> LOL ok ok..chill. I wont report him. You all must be from the West Coast where everyone calls each other "dude".


Dude, I'm down in Madison.

I'm glad to see you've decided to walk away from what you think is an issue, because it really isn't. If you left something out of the emails or conversation we don't know about then you should let us know so we can have the whole picture.

Right now the public trails (county and state) are closed in Wisconsin. Period. Reforestation Camp, Rhinelander, Standing Rock, the northern and southern Kettles, Blue Mounds, Levis, and CamRock are all closed to standard MTB riding.

The only exception I know of is an event that was held at Levis for Fatties.

If someone has private trails (the Curtes brothers come to mind) then that's up to them INVITE people on their trails.

I know we're having a mild winter, but until you see on their website or on the sign at the trail head that the trail is open, stay the hell off the trails.


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

oh come on Caffeine - Powered. I know I was a bit harsh but every now and then don't you feel the need to lash out when you see some actions (Ok two actions) that're mean-spiritedly stupid?


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

precypreston said:


> You've got a lot in life than reporting this leader and cost you your career, reputation, etc. Just junk that email if you think it wasn't impressive.


Sheesh! I know attorneys have a rep for using unintelligible language sometimes, but WTF does this mean?


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Really? That got your knickers all bunched up? Nothing to add to anything posted already really, but, well...

So what if he was a bit short/curt/rude/*******-ish with you? People are rude. People have bad days. 

Deal, dude.


----------



## picassomoon (Jun 16, 2009)

He probably wouldn't even get fired. He'd get chewed out a bit and in response there would be some stock warnings on park websites about trail conditions instead of him ever having to answer that sort of email again. Ensuring that you were responsible for souring the guy on communicating with trail users in the first place. So, would you have preferred that he never replied?


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

dudes not professional, im sure his boss knows already. id forget about it.
whats wrong with dude, homie?


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Do you have a PASSION for reporting guys? :skep:


----------



## surly_an_instigator (Nov 3, 2005)

SCATTERBRAIN - Don't Call Me Dude - YouTube


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

LeeL said:


> Time for you to unbunch panties/lycra slowcolin - take a deep breath, unclench and go ride your bike.


You really are an idiot lol. You clearly illustrated exactly what I'm talking about. I rest my case.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

We are all of us different. OP, you were obviously offended by this guy's response but I can honestly say I wouldn't have been. I would have been amused (and disappointed about the trail conditions). I probably would have responded to him saying: "Yeah, sorry for bugging you - I'm just anxious to get riding again!"

This guy may be a public employee but remember he was responding to a question about mountain bike trails. Assuming the question was from a mountain biker was a very reasonable assumption. Mountain bikers tend to speak to each other in a very informal manner in my experience. I'm sure he meant no offense. Go watch the "Sh*t Mountain Bikers Say" video again for a refresher.

And guys, quit giving roadies a hard time, many of them are very nice (but way too fond of spandex).


----------



## bt (Nov 24, 2007)

the public employee should get a raise.


----------



## spooney2 (Jun 7, 2011)

I agree with Jeff. No need to report him but if he is dealing with the public on a daily basis then he should be more professional. I deal with the public through e mail all the time and you never know who you are responding to so he should be respectful to everyone even if it is a dumb question.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

OP,
By selecting to post in the MTBR Passion forum, you've exposed inner demons to an entire forum full of riders also anxious to ride dirt. To seek approval to jeopardize an employee's job over an unprofessional reply over an oft asked, and poorly timed (?) does reflect poorly on the MTB community.

To quote another " I'll bet you're as fun to ride with as a wet brown fart."


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I don't know if I'd go so far as to report him, but I'd probably send him a reply clarifying your real intentions. Make sure he knows you weren't planning on heading out there immediately, just inquiring about the future and see how he responds. Give him a chance to redeem himself. Then, if he still thumbs his nose at you, I'd consider reporting him.


----------



## TheSchwagman (Nov 1, 2005)

To quote another " I'll bet you're as fun to ride with as a wet brown fart."

Dude... I've ridden with those before, and they are decidedly no fun. :ciappa:


----------



## saxen (Jun 15, 2009)

At the end of the day this is a business- and the person was a dick- or at least the op perceived him to be and in this case preception is reality- if you want to report him you have all the right in the world. I would do it in a respectfull way like 

I appreciate the quick reply from person x- however I felt like the message was a bit rude- here is a copy of the emails, just wanted to let you know- hope to see you on the trails

Then go have fun on the trails!!!!


----------



## wbmason55 (May 30, 2010)

Flyin_W said:


> To quote another " I'll bet you're as fun to ride with as a wet brown fart."


I think I have a new signature. :thumbsup: I'd +rep you, but I need to spread my rep


----------



## mfisher1971 (Dec 7, 2005)

:yawn:

this thread makes my spandex all scratchy.


----------



## lubes17319 (Dec 19, 2005)




----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

I think I know who created this thread 

I'm not 'man', I'm not 'DUDE'


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

chillax brah, your harshin our mellow.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

did the gub'mint man call you a "&5$$#@@" or tell you to "**%$ [email protected]!(*)"?

no?

alrighty then...


----------



## Joules (Oct 12, 2005)

pattongb said:


> blah blah blah dude
> 
> What do you think?


what do *I* think? I think you are an infant who needs to get out more, and chill the fvck out.

Calling you 'dude' is not insulting or rude, you just have unbelievably thin skin, and based on what you posted, he did not call you 'joker' he said "you must be joking." Can you tell the difference, or are you so paranoid about someone insulting you that you can't help but take things that way?


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Dude, do yourself a favor and don't visit Califronia if this seemed insulting. Casual yes, but not that insulting. Of course dude, our trails are perfect today and it will be 70 degrees ... maybe you can get used to being called dude after all.


----------



## Doublemayo (Jan 20, 2012)

I dont think it was in the best taste for that response, but it wasn't the most formal circumstance either. 

Also, It would be rather un-dude of you to report this.

Doublemayo


----------



## medi.hash (Jul 4, 2008)

If I want to ride a trail, I go and ride it, closed or not. I don't wait for emails. If a gate is closed or something, I find another way onto the trail. If its too wet, I deal with it. Better to ride a wet trail than sit around and get all pissy about an email, especially when the guy replied promptly with the info you wanted.

-West Side Joker Dudes Forever !


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

quikcolin said:


> You really are an idiot lol. You clearly illustrated exactly what I'm talking about. I rest my case.


and you and Patton need to maybe take up some other sport. Something much less relaxing where it really is offensive to be called "dude".

And just to hopefully counteract some of the uptightness of this thread with some Passion here's a pretty cool video made by some guy in Israel having fun on his bike. Dude!


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is actual definition of the word "Dude":

A Dude is an individual, typically male mountain biker. The female equivalent,also a mountain biker, which is used less often, is "Dudette" or "dudess". However, "dude" has evolved to become more unisex to encompass all genders of mountain bikers,[3] and this was true even in the 1950s before mountain bikes were invented....[4]

Based on this definition above, you are obviously not a mountain biker, but were accidentally mistaken for one...


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

This thing is still going? LOL thanks for all the hilarious replies. I emailed the guy and told him as a representative of our state parks he should probably learn to talk like an adult. He responded by saying he was sorry for offending me as it was meant to be a funny reply and after re-reading it he could see how the tone may have been mis-understood.

He then offered me his supervisors email, which I replied to him would not be necessary.

Now to all you haters, I got out on the bike today, was great! I suggest you do the same...

Thanks!!!


----------



## Blurr (Dec 7, 2009)

Go ride in the mud, the extra resistance and poor handling will increase your abilities and you will DOMINATE your next race.
Or you will simply have way more fun.


----------



## rydbyk (Oct 13, 2009)

SS Hack said:


> Dude, do yourself a favor and don't visit Califronia if this seemed insulting. Casual yes, but not that insulting. Of course dude, our trails are perfect today and it will be 70 degrees ... maybe you can get used to being called dude after all.


Also "dude" has many forms depending on tone. It can range from a "You are awesome!" to a "You are a complete loser d***!" Depending on tone it has MANY forms. Many.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pattongb said:


> This thing is still going? LOL thanks for all the hilarious replies. I emailed the guy and told him as a representative of our state parks he should probably learn to talk like an adult. He responded by saying he was sorry for offending me as it was meant to be a funny reply and after re-reading it he could see how the tone may have been mis-understood.
> 
> He then offered me his supervisors email, which I replied to him would not be necessary.
> 
> ...


good deal.

however, today is my day off the bike. i think i've logged two hundred forty seven miles in thirteen days/ten rides...that's enough until tomorrow...


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

shekky said:


> good deal.
> 
> however, today is my day off the bike. i think i've logged two hundred forty seven miles in thirteen days/ten rides...that's enough until tomorrow...


Im jealous 

However on a good note it is supposed to be in the high 50's to low 60's for the next week here in WI. Thats like summer around here after winter.....


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

pattongb said:


> Im jealous
> 
> However on a good note it is supposed to be in the high 50's to low 60's for the next week here in WI. Thats like summer around here after winter.....


yes, it's been unusually dry here in northern california this winter. it's usually pretty wet and muddy and there are places we have to avoid, too. parts of el corte madera open space preserve and china camp state park immediately come to mind.

the price we pay for all of this gorgeous weather is crappy traction...it's like riding through a gravel pit in some places.

have a great ride today! :thumbsup:


----------



## S.O.B. (Mar 17, 2008)

First, I sadly admit I read this entire thread. And even worse, I am replying. ut:
Second, I do see the OP's point. Though I personally would not have thought twice about it (I mean, really, no biggy). But if I felt strongly that proper communication ettiquite was violated, I would simply respond with an email written in a professional tone assuring him I was not planning on destroying the trails and only asking a question. Then simply cc the reply to a couple higher ups. This way, you are not 'turning him in' but his supervisor will see the email, and if they have an issue with it, they can choose to say something to him.

Now I need to go and unsubscribe from the thread, to avoid getting even more worthless opinions (like the one above) in my emails, and I urge everyone else to do the same.


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

I think the respond was unprofessional. If he was just somebody off of this forum then no reason to get upset, but he someone representing the park, then he should have been a lot more professional and courtesy.... Personally, I wouldn't report him to his boss, but I would shoot an email back telling him to be more professional and what not. People needs to be reminded on how they act to general public when a person from general public asked for an information, kindly.


----------



## Panther Creek. (May 4, 2008)

I should also mention, I'm guilty of using the word "dude" around people I KNOW. If it someone I never talk to before I speak in a proper manner.


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Spelling it _dood_ would have been a grievous insult...so you're in the clear 

dudehomeyslicebromanguy Mike


----------



## VTSession (Aug 18, 2005)

The guy called you "dude" and you want to report him? C'mon, man up and quit being a baby.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Is dude a dirty word in other states? Out west it is just not a big deal, perhaps not proper ... but you were not asking for a stock quote!


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

It's a shame to see a whole bunch of replies giving the OP a whole bunch of grief for posting about this, but I'm glad there are others who see the real issue here.

The purpose of having a trail conditions hotline, contact form, email or whatever, is to provide trail conditions information and to _educate _people to stay OFF the trails when the conditions are bad.

If somebody calls or writes to inquire about an area they know nothing about, they shouldn't be treated poorly for doing so. If the current conditions may seem obvious to locals and regular users, they may not be to casual users and out of town visitors. Different trail systems handle weather conditions differently.

Example: Here in WNC there are some trails that are OK to ride just a few hours after heavy rains, and for that matter, _during _heavy rains. They shed water that well. Some handle snow/ice just as well and we head out for snow-packed fun in the higher elevations.

On the other hand, other trails take days to try out after the slightest rain shower. Locals know which ones are OK and which to avoid, but visitors don't. They post in the NC/SC forums all the time asking the same questions. It may get annoying at times, but we should at least respect them for asking, instead of just showing up and riding regardless of conditions.

If I were to get a response like the OP did, my attitude might be, "Well, screw it. If you're going to be a jerk about it, I'll just go ride your trails anyway."

Which is exactly the opposite of what was intended.

As others suggested, I would agree that the best approach is a (nicely worded) response explaining that if they are concerned about keeping people off trails in bad conditions, they should be more professional and respectful about it.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

dobovedo said:


> ...they should be more professional and respectful about it.


Did somebody die?
Did a child get abducted?
Was there dry anal raping in a rest stop mens bathroom?
Oh... there was a dirty bomb found. No?
How about toxic contamination in a stream, causing brain tumors in the local residents. Nah?
Somebody used the word "dude". *END. OF. THE. WORLD!*

I wish my local trail rangers sent me a response like that. Better yet, I would get a great chuckle if they were, like, "Brosef, srsly wtf? LOL. Haha j/k. Yah, dont ride them until al tht shiz drys out. peace."

Like I said, nobody died. Nobody got hurt. Nothing happened. Move along. Not a knock on the OP, but more on our culture - are these the types of things that bothers the minds of men nowadays? Com'on guys...

And if you did report him, you don't know him. He may be a swell guy with a loose tongue for slang. You're jeopardizing his job and his income over this. IF not that, you're going to ruin his day, and his boss's day for having to take this non-matter up with him. Or, they will both laugh at you for how silly the complaint is. That's what I would do.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

Dion said:


> Was there dry anal raping in a rest stop men's bathroom?.


Dry? No, not dry.:eekster:


----------



## quikcolin (Jul 14, 2011)

LeeL said:


> and you and Patton need to maybe take up some other sport. Something much less relaxing where it really is offensive to be called "dude".


EDIT - whatever dude :thumbsup:


----------



## jl (Feb 23, 2004)

Dude, I thought this was one of my emails, until I realized we are talking about WI.


----------



## Trail Wizard (Aug 16, 2011)

mhix01 said:


> Mountain bikers tend to speak to each other in a very informal manner in my experience. I'm sure he meant no offense. Go watch the "Sh*t Mountain Bikers Say" video again for a refresher.


I first envisioned the government spokesperson who responded to the inquiry as a youngish person (or a trying-to-be-hip somewhat older person) but I think it would be hilarious if it turns out that the parks info correspondence is handled by retired senior citizens who work as volunteers. The ranger may have shown them something like the "Sh*t Mountain Bikers Say" video to give them an idea of the lingo to use when mountain bikers email them about trail conditions.

He's very popular - YouTube

I'd love to see a video parodying this thread, using such a scenario, with the OP getting aggro toward senior citizen volunteers.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

pattongb said:


> This thing is still going? LOL thanks for all the hilarious replies. I emailed the guy and told him as a representative of our state parks he should probably learn to talk like an adult. He responded by saying he was sorry for offending me as it was meant to be a funny reply and after re-reading it he could see how the tone may have been mis-understood.
> 
> He then offered me his supervisors email, which I replied to him would not be necessary.
> 
> ...


You can never know about some people-good for you to question him on his actions, -and good for you for that you could ride today......... I didn't get to.:eekster:


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*LIke he said.......*



Dion said:


> Did somebody die?
> Did a child get abducted?
> Was there dry anal raping in a rest stop mens bathroom?
> Oh... there was a dirty bomb found. No?
> ...


LIke he said :thumbsup:


----------



## d-bug (Mar 18, 2005)

Dion said:


> I wish my local trail rangers sent me a response like that. Better yet, I would get a great chuckle if they were, like, "Brosef, srsly wtf? LOL. Haha j/k. Yah, dont ride them until al tht shiz drys out. peace."


Seriously! If he starts a letter with "Dude" then he's likely a biker too. If some dude calls me dude, I'd be like "awesome dude". Even better when chicks use dude...


----------



## gthcarolina (Mar 3, 2005)

*Wait, roadies?*

What did they do? Now triathletes, those are jerks.


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

dude i find it unprofessional to some extent,but i wouldnt hesitate to call another mtb rider dude bro ect so my first thought is hes a rider and thought since u were as well you might be chill and not have a pms moment over it


----------



## pryorflstf (Feb 22, 2012)

" no I'm not Lebowski your Lebowski, I'm the Dude, or Duder, or his Dudeness"


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

d-bug said:


> Seriously! If he starts a letter with "Dude" then he's likely a biker too. If some dude calls me dude, I'd be like "awesome dude". Even better when chicks use dude...


Our rangers would most likely respond:

"Dear sir,

We ask that you not ride the trails, ever. Equestrians have the right away.

Sincerely,
Santa Clara County Parks"

:madman:


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

He was just talkin' in mountain biker lingo, no harm done. I doubt that he was trying to offend.

Let it slide...

Now I have a question for you: 

Are you a "dude" or a "dudette"? You've got to be one or the other if you are from this planet...


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

It's funny how these things get going... I posted on this thread when it had about what maybe 10 post. I come back in one day and it has 101... God i love this site.. :lol:


----------



## heyyall (Nov 10, 2011)

On the bright side, by the time this thread settles down, the trails will be dry. Ride on, dudes!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

What other states can one use the word "dude" and still be in the clear other then California of course? I want make sure I don't stray to far ...


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

You should go and cry to your mama!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The "Dude" approves of this thread.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

pattongb said:


> This thing is still going? LOL thanks for all the hilarious replies. I emailed the guy and told him as a representative of our state parks he should probably learn to talk like an adult. He responded by saying he was sorry for offending me as it was meant to be a funny reply and after re-reading it he could see how the tone may have been mis-understood.
> 
> He then offered me his supervisors email, which I replied to him would not be necessary.
> 
> ...


Hopefully you sent him the link to this thread.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

This thread is a Mongolian cluster_ _ _ _ of ridiculousness.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)

pattongb said:


> This thing is still going? LOL thanks for all the hilarious replies. I emailed the guy and told him as a representative of our state parks he should probably learn to talk like an adult. He responded by saying he was sorry for offending me as it was meant to be a funny reply and after re-reading it he could see how the tone may have been mis-understood.
> 
> He then offered me his supervisors email, which I replied to him would not be necessary.
> 
> ...


Take that Society!!!!


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

Dude...


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The "Dude" approves of this thread.


Where's the like button Dude?

Like OP, Dude, I just turned 58, and dude, I love getting called "Dude" !!

It's way better than Gramps :thumbsup:


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I was wondering what type of condition the trails are in for early season Mountain Biking?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Dude, the very fact you are on a "racing team" and have "team members" to solicit advice from explains the butt-hurty-ness you are feeling.

Dude was a d!ick but you're being a vajayjay.


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

I had no idea 'dude' was an offensive term to anyone. It's been in pretty common usage everywhere I've ever been, which admittedly does not include Wisconsin. I really see nothing wrong with his response. It seems like maybe he's a mountain biker as well and felt comfortable communicating informally with a fellow mountain biker. 

As a former parks employee in two different parts of the country, I think you should really just be happy there are no spelling mistakes in his response.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

sean salach said:


> which admittedly does not include Wisconsin.


Statute of limitations hasn't expired yet?


----------



## sean salach (Sep 15, 2007)

Caffeine Powered said:


> Statute of limitations hasn't expired yet?


No comment, dude... :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pattongb said:


> Ok you guys do realize that this guy is probably a State employee?
> 
> If I was his boss I would expect him to be a little more professional to people who are using the "CONTACT US" section of our State Park website. But whatever.


no, I agree. I'd say something to him about it first. THEN if he responds with further unprofessional/rude comments, I'd go to the super.


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

sean salach said:


> No comment, dude... :thumbsup:


lawyer'd up pretty quick there! You're learnin' dude


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The "Dude" approves of this thread.


The rug really tied the trails together!

Actually have seen rugs used mitigating erosion. Can't figure out how the old 1970's round bed and frame tied one section of trail together here, then again don't really think that was their purpose of dragging that out in the woods.


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

sean salach said:


> I had no idea 'dude' was an offensive term to anyone. It's been in pretty common usage everywhere I've ever been, which admittedly does not include Wisconsin. I really see nothing wrong with his response. It seems like maybe he's a mountain biker as well and felt comfortable communicating informally with a fellow mountain biker.
> 
> As a former parks employee in two different parts of the country, I think you should really just be happy there are no spelling mistakes in his response.


As stated yesterday, here is the real definition of dude...

A Dude is an individual, typically a male mountain biker. The female equivalent,also a mountain biker, which is used less often, is "Dudette" or "dudess". However, "dude" has evolved to become more unisex to encompass all genders of mountain bikers,[3] and this was true even in the 1950s before mountain bikes were invented....[4]

I rode this morning and met 2 dudes I didn't know, and they were cool dudes...


----------



## Mama Coosa (Mar 9, 2012)

ProjectDan35 said:


> I would have had the same answer as him.
> 
> How about you drive over there and check it out yourself instead of clicking a couple buttons on the computer.














bt said:


> I don't believe this for a second.
> 
> You're concern is obviously a bruised ego.
> 
> Please don't use some fictitious Mom and her kids as your scapegoat.


Bingo. Get over yourself.



darkslide18 said:


> *Read the email again and think to yourself: I'm not that important. *
> 
> If this exchange happened in person I could see your point but even then I wouldn't report him.
> Screwing with peoples lively hood (especially in this day and age) is just bad Ju Ju. How would you like it if the tables were turned and this guy cost you your job? Over something as trivial as a vaguely snarky email. Life is too short.


Sage advice.



medi.hash said:


> If I want to ride a trail, I go and ride it, closed or not. I don't wait for emails. If a gate is closed or something, I find another way onto the trail. If its too wet, I deal with it. Better to ride a wet trail than sit around and get all pissy about an email, especially when the guy replied promptly with the info you wanted.
> 
> -West Side Joker Dudes Forever !


You serious, Clark?



IMHO said:


> *First, I sadly admit I read this entire thread. And even worse, I am replying*. ut:
> Second, I do see the OP's point. Though I personally would not have thought twice about it (I mean, really, no biggy). But if I felt strongly that proper communication ettiquite was violated, I would simply respond with an email written in a professional tone assuring him I was not planning on destroying the trails and only asking a question. Then simply cc the reply to a couple higher ups. This way, you are not 'turning him in' but his supervisor will see the email, and if they have an issue with it, they can choose to say something to him.
> 
> Now I need to go and unsubscribe from the thread, to avoid getting even more worthless opinions (like the one above) in my emails, and I urge everyone else to do the same.


By trying to make yourself look less like a d-bag, you're making yourself look more like a d-bag.



eatdrinkride said:


> Dude, the very fact you are on a "racing team" and have "team members" to solicit advice from explains the butt-hurty-ness you are feeling.
> 
> Dude was a d!ick but you're being a vajayjay.


Racers.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

sean salach said:


> I had no idea 'dude' was an offensive term to anyone. It's been in pretty common usage everywhere I've ever been, which admittedly does not include Wisconsin.


I'm also from Wisco (although not by birth if that is a defense...  ) and I call people "dude" on a regular basis. Hell, I call my girlfriend dude from time to time.


----------



## karma 33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Dude, come on! What are you, some kinda jackwagon?


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

How is this thread still alive?


----------



## BUSTELO (Feb 3, 2012)

pattongb said:


> So I had asked my racing team if there were any good spots outside of town to do some early spring riding since our local trails are too wet yet. One of my fellow teammates recommended a trail system in the Kettlebowl Hill area here in Central WI.
> 
> I found the contact info and shot out this email the the park: relax let it go.
> 
> ...


 relax..let it go:thumbsup:


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

sean salach said:


> I had no idea 'dude' was an offensive term to anyone. It's been in pretty common usage everywhere I've ever been, which admittedly does not include Wisconsin. I really see nothing wrong with his response. It seems like maybe he's a mountain biker as well and felt comfortable communicating informally with a fellow mountain biker.
> 
> *As a former parks employee in two different parts of the country, I think you should really just be happy there are no spelling mistakes in his response*.


True enough.

I let it go. Maybe you should too.

Ride on!!:thumbsup:


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Patton, I've been away fro a while, you'll have to forgive my lateness. . . dude.

Glad you did what I thought at first you SHOULD, contact his royal dudeness again and set things straight.

I put myself in your position and thought about the sequence of events. . . and would have laffed my a$$ off at receiving a response like that, just BECAUSE it was "unprofessional"!

Really, though, I hope the group here has gotten you past being offended at being called "dude"; it's kinda like "[email protected]@a" for the ghetto thugs, only "dude" is for people who can read and act like an adult. (Can you tell I'm tired of hearing the excuse, dropping the "-er" and replacing it with "-a" is just bullshat? Hearing "I'm grown, I'll do WTF I please" as an excuse to be childish gets old, too,......)

Just ease up some; hell, I'm 53, and "dude, dood, and dudeness" is regular-speak.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

haha, sounds like a kid in his early 20s wrote back...some day he'll learn to be a lil more proper. 

wow this thread is 6 pages long!


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

BmoreKen said:


> How is this thread still alive?


Bro, that's a good question! Let's form an exploratory committee and discuss. Who want's to held a dude out?


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

pattongb said:


> True enough.
> 
> I let it go. Maybe you should too.


Obviously you haven't.

Keep bringing the funny.


----------



## santabooze (Oct 14, 2010)

If he called you "girlfriend" or "lil sista" I'd be all over reporting him. 

Maybe, he's trying to connect. It's better then him quoting all the bylaws etc...could be worse dude.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

will somebody please stab this thread in the ass?


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

bigpedaler said:


> Patton, I've been away fro a while, you'll have to forgive my lateness. . . dude.
> 
> Glad you did what I thought at first you SHOULD, contact his royal dudeness again and set things straight.
> 
> ...


Dude are you joking?


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

b-kul said:


> chillax brah, your harshin our mellow.


I actually just laughed out loud reading this. :thumbsup:


----------



## Caffeine Powered (Mar 31, 2005)

In the interest of keep the thread going and defending PattonGB...

...PattonGB has moved on. We had a nice conversation via PM about stuff and he's fine. 

...He's also in good hands. He's a teammate of a friend who I've known for years. Maybe it's newness or a perception problem, but he knows he over-reacted. He's got his group rides covered with responsible people who will be on the trails only when they're open.

...so there.


----------



## darkslide18 (Dec 8, 2007)




----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

It can be very easy to offend someone without meaning to, as the Park Attendant did to Patton and I'll give you the perfect example of how these silly mix-ups can occur......

I was at the table having breakfast with my wife yesterday and I meant to say to her, "Would you mind passing the butter please Darling". But I ended up by saying, "You've ruined my life you f*****g split-arse".

You see, it's easily done.........


----------



## Major Clanger (Feb 11, 2012)

That was a joke of course, I love my wife very much.... Sorry for going OT a little.


----------



## cjohnson (Jul 14, 2004)

*Kettle bowl near Lily ? (N of Antigo)*

too wet Dude.
Also, be careful of the iceage trail, bike are not allowed, not sure how strongly it is enforced in that area.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

Just finished reading this whole thread, and I must say it totally made my day!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

in before the bin...I can't believe this is six pages long !


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

Major Clanger said:


> It can be very easy to offend someone without meaning to, as the Park Attendant did to Patton and I'll give you the perfect example of how these silly mix-ups can occur......
> 
> I was at the table having breakfast with my wife yesterday and I meant to say to her, "Would you mind passing the butter please Darling". But I ended up by saying, "You've ruined my life you f*****g split-arse".
> 
> You see, it's easily done.........


Heheheheh! Thread should finish right here...


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

Dude, he didn't call you a joker.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

mtnbean said:


> Dude, he didn't call you a joker.


If he did that then you'd need to have a gun fight!


----------



## FNGSupreme (Sep 8, 2011)

*I love threads like these!*

Had a good laugh reading through here and that's always needed on a Monday.

I thought it was awesome he got a response from a goverment employee! Wonder what type of thread this would have been had the OP never received a response?

Then I had a good laugh at all the brochachos chiming in. Some seriously funny stuff.

Then I laughed even more about the number of people vying to demonstrate that they had the greatest rectal/cranial inversion on here.

Thank you MTBR for bringing a smile to my face today:thumbsup:

Seriously, spring has sprung in most places, don't hate go ride.


----------



## Punta Lobos (Sep 29, 2007)

Who gives a flying monkey's azz f$ck! Go ride the trail. If it is too muddy then go home, or go to AZ, UT, NV or any other state that has been dry all f-ing winter. Why do you care about riding flat trails anyway . . . not worth the effort.


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

heh, the whole thread is quite funny... i think we need more threads like this...

although this is an MTB forum - we are all humans, i think, and as such - a very complicated animals... i have no issues discussing any other aspect of life, together with the passion that connects us all...

no need for personal comments... lidarman is usually pretty funny... i thought he was going to poke fun at you but don't know why it went on tangent...

still fun reading through the thread...

interesting how different people look differently and feel differently about this petty incident...


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*it's hilarious...*

we need more of this... seriously...



BmoreKen said:


> How is this thread still alive?


----------



## osokolo (Jan 19, 2004)

*well,*

we are glad you are back...



bigpedaler said:


> Patton, I've been away fro a while, you'll have to forgive my lateness. . . dude.
> 
> Glad you did what I thought at first you SHOULD, contact his royal dudeness again and set things straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

The very first time I was called dude and bro I was offended. But I learned quickly it is mtb culture correct.


----------



## pattongb (Jun 5, 2011)

IT LIVES!!!

I rode one of the local trails today. Was muddy, and wet, and had running water in spots...lada lada lada...was fun.

I have had my "dude" cherry officially popped and am ready to embrace the "dudism" of mb'ing....

Nothing but love for my biking brothers! Greatest sport ever!


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

pattongb said:


> IT LIVES!!!
> 
> I rode one of the local trails today. Was muddy, and wet, and had running water in spots...lada lada lada...was fun.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that mountain biking was "invented" in Northern California (among other places) and "dude" is a friendly term akin to "buddy"', "guy" or the like out here. Yes, we're pretty casual.


----------



## Centurion_ (Aug 13, 2011)

SS Hack said:


> Keep in mind that mountain biking was "invented" in Northern California (among other places) and "dude" is a friendly term akin to "buddy"', "guy" or the like out here. Yes, we're pretty casual.


Also keep in mind that those kids who invented mountain biking while skidding and sliding down Mt Tam in the late 70's and early 80's did so on thrashed out single speed 35+ lb bikes with coaster brakes and no suspension. They had almost nothing in common with most of us posting here.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

pattongb said:


> *But whatever*.


^ Now you get it! Not the most professional response, and if he was an employee of mine I would be having words, but in the grand scheme of things not worth worrying about. Probably a young kid stressing cause he has not been able to ride in ages!


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

Dude, take the high road, and write him back telling him he's a mushroom-headed buttplug.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Centurion_ said:


> Also keep in mind that those kids who invented mountain biking while skidding and sliding down Mt Tam in the late 70's and early 80's did so on thrashed out single speed 35+ lb bikes with coaster brakes and no suspension. They had almost nothing in common with most of us posting here.


Some actually had gears back then and some of us are still riding California mountains with rigid single speeds, although we do have better brakes. Besides we're talking linguistics anyway and not bikes; the point is "dude" is not a dirty word.


----------



## Trail Wizard (Aug 16, 2011)

Centurion_ said:


> Also keep in mind that those kids who invented mountain biking while skidding and sliding down Mt Tam in the late 70's and early 80's did so on thrashed out single speed 35+ lb bikes with coaster brakes and no suspension. They had almost nothing in common with most of us posting here.


If Hollywood were to make a mountain biking movie, the dude pictured here (second poster down.... Repack Rider) should be played by Jeff Bridges, perhaps even reprising his role as The Dude.
Because, you know....The Dude rides, man.... The Dude rides.

http://forums.mtbr.com/passion/then-now-741427.html

For the scenes that jump back to the early days of mountain biking, they'll use a CGI head for young Jeff Bridges (Repack Rider), à la Tron Legacy.


----------



## kroolic (Mar 16, 2012)

just forget about it probably


----------



## RideMore56 (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is the response I got:

>Dude;
>
>You have to be joking / please give the trails a rest for 3 weeks / ice & snow still on them > / erosion a concern as well

>jl
[/QUOTE]

Where did he call you a joker? He only said you must be joking, which is not calling you a joker. He thought he was talking to a mountain biker, not somebody's mom. I see nothing wrong with it and don't think his intent was to be offensive.


----------



## Fett (Jan 6, 2004)

I always tell my teenage boys that any conversation that starts with "Dude..." lowers the perceived IQ of the speaker by 40-50 points and greatly lessens the likelihood that people will take what you have to say seriously.

Tear him a new one.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Fett said:


> I always tell my teenage boys that any conversation that starts with "Dude..." lowers the perceived IQ of the speaker by 40-50 points and greatly lessens the likelihood that people will take what you have to say seriously.
> 
> Tear him a new one.


Don't tell your boys how many times "dude" can be heard in or around silicon valley by some fairly intellect innovators.


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Obvious he doesn't know how to rep. anything. Let's be honest here... That was childish reply on his part. If you're going to rep. something then you don't use silly words and "dude" is pretty silly. 

I think a manager of a Walmart could rep. a lot better than that guy.


----------

